# Cullen lost a layer of his paw pad ;(



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, we were playing with the Chuck It in the school yard, mostly on grass, some on concrete, then came home and my son was playing out back with him. There are a few screws from where the punk that put in our fence used the wrong ones, and we have been replacing them with shorter screws, but it's taking a while between work and everything else. Somehow, by night fall, he was limping, but not in a sore joint way, so I started inspecting his feet. His rear paw, the furthest rear part of the pad, had about 50% HANGING off... I freaked out, but got some advice from a Vet Tech friend. 

We cut the part off that was hanging, and have been doing iodine, vetericyn, neosporin, and keeping it in vet wrap. Already looking better. We used Liquid Bandaid at first until we could get further advice, didn't seem to make a difference, but the office said it would heal better without the piece there. 

Curious if anyone has experience in how long it takes these things to heal? We already have planned that if we take him out Halloween ( he's not at all concerned with the costumes, but in secluded areas that we trick or treat, he offers great protection because it's just myself and my son) it would only be if it was completely healed, and would have to buy him ' boots' . Just curious about healing time, as I didn't even ask.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

The same thing has happened to our Sadie a few times. Once she went running with my hubby and the next day she had loose/broken skin on her paw pads. This happened again recently after playing at the dog park (all grass). I never did anything to treat it though because she was really sensitive about it and didn't want me touching her paws. I did notice that she licked them a lot and she pulled the loose skin off herself. I just let her rest and only took her out to potty. After a few days she was back to normal again!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

That has happened to Dax before, with both his front feet. I think it took less than a week for him to be walking back to normal. We just kept it clean.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

This happened to Dakota when we went camping this year. I did not seek medical attention but I did what you did, cut off the hanging bits, used an ointment, and wrapped the paw in vet wrap. Since they just put down some really rough gravel on the road I did buy some boots, but being in the summer they were really hot for her so I did not keep them on long.

By the end of the trip, which was 4 or 5 days it was looking better and I only wrapped because of the conditions were were in. After the first day it really didn't seem to bother her.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I am actually still doing the whole she-bang. Only been 24 hours or so though, so still using Iodine ( still stings him , slight crying/whimpering), then vetericyn, then neosporin ( letting each of the first two dry before the next step). Picked up some more Vet Wrap today ( hey, better to have too much, eh?) and more Iodine ( he kicked the first full bottle over on my carpet!!!!). Seems better, but it's still kinda raw looking, so I don't want it getting nasty, when it looks more solid, I will consider taking the bandage off. For now, every time he goes to potty, he gets saran wrap... He actaully figure it out and now when he hears me getting it from the kitchen, he walks up and gives me his rear leg and lets me wrap it! So far so good.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Over the summer our daughter fell off her bike up the street and our boy always sits and watches her from the front yard. He's on a invisible fence (never alone outside) and when she fell he left the yard for the 1st time and ran so hard to get to her that he took the skin off of all of his foot pads. We didn't cover them but kept them dry and sprayed this sea salt spray on his pads a couple times a day. He limped for a few days because I'm sure his feet hurt but they healed completely within 5-7 days. 

Our daughter was fine a few scratches & bruises


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley jus two days ago shredded one of his rear paw pads. He does it pretty often. he's our accident prone. After the first two vet trips to have it cleaned and wrapped we just clean it and let him go. He stays off it on his own. He's usually back to normal in 3-4 days.


----------

